
Texas Company Apologizes for Demolishing Wrong Home, Blames Google Maps - e15ctr0n
http://time.com/4273732/texas-demolition-company-apologizes/
======
mcarrano
I'm not surprised this happened.

In the past, whenever I put my address into Google Maps, it went to the
correct location.

Probably sometime around October 2015, I noticed that if I put my address in
Google Maps, it is now saying my house is located a block away and down a side
street than where it actually is located.

